# Know of any good tf artists?



## Raicoon (Aug 15, 2007)

If you know of any tf artists that you think are good then list them.
1. EDMOL
2. black-rat
3. catmonkshiro
4. matthew raizoku
5. picklejuice


----------



## fruitcake (Aug 15, 2007)

Raicoon said:
			
		

> If you know of any tf artists that you think are good then list them.
> 1. EDMOL
> 2. black-rat
> 3. catmonkshiro
> ...



Kurrel the Raven!


----------



## Werwulf (Aug 15, 2007)

Solid Asp is a great artist, also Soty... Arania, can't think of any at the moment.


----------



## KitsuneKit (Aug 18, 2007)

I think that there are loads of great TF artist out there.
Of course there is Edmol, Black-rat, CatMonkShiro, Matthew Raizoku, Picklejuice, Foxx, Kurreal the Raven, Soty, Arania, Kelvin the Lion, Comus, JohnWolfBoy, Womble, Lorekeep, even Banana of Doom is a great up and come and there are loads more artist that I could mention but can't think of at this late hour.  Go to Transfur.com.

I just hope that one day, I go down in the internet history books with these guys.


----------



## kurreltheraven (Aug 18, 2007)

I've drawn as both Kurrel the Raven and Womble. Yay i got listed twice under two alts. Go me.

Could i also venture to add to that list of people who habitually do transformation media: Deezlberries (http://www.furaffinity.net/user/deezlberries/), Kemono Inukai (http://www.kemonet.com) and Gryf (http://gryf.feathers.net). Gryf in particular has done a photoreal animated dolphin transformation movie (sounds and all) at http://gryf.feathers.net/album13/seachange which is a total stunner, and his still pictures and sequences are crazy good.

Then there's Mr X who nobody but us old buggers remembers (http://www.werewolves.org/artists/x/).


----------



## KitsuneKit (Aug 18, 2007)

And here I thought you were two different people...

Oh yeah, I forgot to list Gryf.  He's work is great... creepy great.  In fact, I'm not so sure it's artwork.  I think Gryf might just be a mad scientist that is transforming people and taking picture/videos of it.

There is also Chica, Kanda, LeoLobo and a bunch of others.  The TF Community isn't a small one.


----------



## Werwulf (Aug 18, 2007)

Transfur.com is a great website with lots of artists. (And I totally agree with that statement about Gryf, but damn if he isn't good at what hes doing.)


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Aug 18, 2007)

Werwulf said:
			
		

> Transfur.com is a great website with lots of artists.



I was gonna suggest that.  I really enjoy Arania's, Picklejuice's, Foxx's, and Edmol's works. 



> (And I totally agree with that statement about Gryf, but damn if he isn't good at what hes doing.)



Yeah, it's all amazingly good.  I don't know how he even does it. :shock:


----------



## KitsuneKit (Aug 18, 2007)

I'm telling you.  Bizarre Genetic Experiments.  He transforms people and takes pictures as they are transforming.

... I wonder if he is willing to part with some fox tf serum...


----------



## Raicoon (Aug 22, 2007)

Here are some more
KitsuneKit yup you rock
Guardianslade
Kanada
Terrifel
Mintz


----------



## KitsuneKit (Aug 24, 2007)

Yay! Someone thinks I rock.

Ego +20


----------



## sashi138 (Jul 15, 2008)

the link to the site you posted for Kemono Inukai  (http://www.kemonet.com)  is dead.. anyone else possibly have a method to e-mail him.. please?


----------



## MintgreeNightmare (Feb 11, 2011)

Hm... there's Kuma, PickleJuice, and of course Edmol...
Speaking of Edmol, I'm actually his apprentice in transformation art. It's true! But still, I'm not even half as good as Edmol, so don't try to flatter me. I'm still learning. ^^;


----------



## Arshes Nei (Feb 11, 2011)

Why in god's name did you necro a post and list artists that are on the OP's list?


----------



## B.L. Wolfheart (Aug 12, 2015)

I love Arania, she is helping me with my werewolf TF's! She's one who suggested me to this site! Also, I'm looking for any readers upon reading and or helping me with my werewolf stories based off of AQW and Platinum Wolves Guild. Any suggestions let me know, please.

BTW: any you hear of Leo Vidal and his Werewolf Online Manga called "Alpha Luna"... he also goes by "Loboleo" or "Leo" for short XD? NOTE: his TF's in it and story is amazing, not to mention, he has other branches of werewolf arts and such too!

Any ways.. WEREWOLF ARE AMAZING X3


----------



## Zuriak (Aug 12, 2015)

Good heavens what a necro thread, this is vintage.


----------



## Maugryph (Aug 12, 2015)

RISE FROM YOUR GRAVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (Ironically that game has TF sequences..)


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Aug 12, 2015)

The only artist I know that TF's is Kuma.


----------

